# Resolution Mindful Buy 2022



## shellygrrl (Jan 3, 2022)

Same kind of idea as a low-buy, but different sort of "marketing" (for lack of a better word), maybe?

Instead of focusing on the amount of money spent in a given year, which "low buy" can trigger thoughts of, I think it'd be a good idea to focus more on our various (potential) purchases themselves. IMO, you can spend very little on makeup in a given year but still make impulse buys that don't work out for you, and on the other hand, you can spend a lot of money in a given year but every purchase is considered and sparks joy for you. (Of course you can still spend less and make considered purchases.  )

If you're looking to be more mindful of your makeup purchases and need/want support with that, you're more than welcome to join us at any time. No shame. No judgment.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 3, 2022)

I want to get this going by talking about how my makeup tastes have shifted (or have stayed the same) since I made this post in the 2020 Low Buy thread, and to brain dump about where I'd like to focus my makeup spending in 2022.

These things are still very much true:
_- While false lashes look great on a lot of people, they're not for me (even though Ardell 110s on me were more like My Lashes But Better).
- Never buy loose pigments, because they'll not get used, even though there were and are a lot of pretty ones out there.
- Single eyeshadows are my main way to go (even though Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool was a very good purchase).
- My most used base products were a tinted moisturizer (discontinued Bobbi Brown Oil-Free) and a CC cream (It Cosmetics Your Skin But Better (original version in the silver packaging)) -- both were finished._

But other things have shifted.

Then (end of 2019 going into 2020):
_- Mostly neutral eyeshadows, usually leaning cool (more on this in a bit), sometimes with hints of colour (usually purple) on the lashlines._

Now:
- I still lean heavily on neutrals, but I find myself looking for a little bit of warmth now, which is why I was looking for neutral-leaning-warm eyeshadows last year. I'm also looking to reintroduce different finishes to my stash. All the eyeshadows I own, save one (MAC Sumptuous Olive), are matte. So this is a part of my stash I'd like to diversify a little bit.

Then:
_- My most used lipstick is still MAC Feed the Senses, though Blankety is quickly catching up. For lips, while I do like the occasional punch of coral, red, purple, or a bright(ish) warm pink, I still go toward mauves and nudes more often._

Now:
- Blankety still doesn't have as much use as Feed the Senses did, though it has caught up quite a bit.

Also in the two-plus years since that post, I narrowed down my lip product stash quite a bit. Which brings me to...

Then:
_- I'm not a huge gloss gal. Or a lipliner gal (even though a black one was useful for deepening shades)._

Now:
- I'm wanting to explore gloss again. Mainly pigmented glosses.

I'm still not huge on lipliner.

Then:
_- MAC Paint Pots are love, in regards to cream eyeshadow, for me._

Now:
- MAC Paint Pot is still my favourite cream shadow formula, but I've been curious about Smashbox's in the tube. There's also a cream eyeshadow from Phytosurgence that's caught my eye.

Another makeup thing that shifted in the last couple of years for me is blush. During the last couple of years I decluttered most of the few blushes I owned and stuck to wearing only bronzer on my cheeks. Now I find myself enjoying wearing blush but am limited to just the three that I have (two of which are practically the same shade in different formulas). So this is another area where I want to branch out. (Yes, I know you can use lipstick as cream blush, and I have done that! I'm just...yeah.)


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 3, 2022)

Great new name! I’m still in!

Over the past few years, I’ve kept track over the amount of money I’ve spent on makeup, skincare, body care, hair care, and fragrances. In 2021, I spent $2103.17, up from $1955.57 in 2020 but lower than 2019 ($2271.74).

I’ve also noticed that my spending has shifted away from being makeup-dominate to everything else. I’m no longer as fascinated by makeup as I used to be. The shift started when I started working from home in 2016. Also, I typically just replenish staples now.

My 2021 budget was $1564.46, and as I noted above, I went way over budget. Mostly due to an sudden interest in fragrances and exploring more hair care products. I also developed a habit of stocking up when in the past I had more of a one in, one out philosophy. While I did enjoy all of my 2021 purchases, I’m getting overwhelmed with the amount of stuff I have. 

For 2022, I want to shift back to a one in, one out philosophy (with everything besides makeup) and focus on using up what I currently have. For makeup, I want to play more in it. I do the bare minimum for video calls and meetings with clients, and when I go out to run errands, but I do miss applying eyeshadow. 

While I have determined a budget ($1682.54, 20% of what I spent in 2021), I want to focus more on being mindful of when I make purchases and ensuring that the products I buy really make me happy.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 4, 2022)

Good idea!

I have bought very little makeup last year since I'm barely wearing any these days anyway. I just always want to have my base products for when I do want to wear makeup, and then I spurge on the occasional blush because that's my fave product. I sure do have enough of those, but I enjoy trying new brands and formulas. Other than that, I've scaled back my makeup shopping a lot over the last few years.

The only problem (and main reason why I lost interest in makeup) is that basically all my fave products have been discontinued and I'm having trouble finding replacements. It's such a turn off and I hate buying a new product and then ending up not liking it as much, it feels like such a waste of money. Still looking for a decent concealer, for example. I've bought a few but none really work for me. Same with brow pencils.

Also haven't bought fragrance or scented candles in a while. I mainly spend my budget on skincare these days, and I want to try to not buy as much at once anymore and actually use up stuff before trying something new. One in, on out is something that I should aim for.


----------



## angelica.brejt (Jan 4, 2022)

Hey, I loved this! I am currently practicing mindful make up buys. I focus now more on cleansers, skin vitamins. I cut back on lippies and blushes where most of my make up budget goes. And these days, I'm usually just at home, so I don't wear that much make up anyway


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm in! The last few years I tried hard to stick to rules, a budget, a low buy, but every year I end up spending the same amount of money. It's like I have no self control, even if I do well one month I cave the next.  My problem these last two years was that the buying didn't stop, but me wearing make-up stopped on the days I worked from home (a lot). Boredom led me to a lot of makeup shopping, even though I wasn't wearing it enough.

But no more. I've come to the conclusion that I'm still very much a make up lover and even a collector of a certain high end brand. I don't need everything by them, but they've come out strong this year and I've already made some purchases (thoughtfully but more money than I'd like ). 
Now, I just want to be happy with what I've purchased and not spend for a while, I hope to find the inspiration here with all you lovely people.  I need to focus more on what I have instead of looking for distraction in shopping.

One thing that I do want to do in 2022 is focussing on using products up, not only make-up but beauty products in general. I don't want any make-up going to waste while I try to use something up, so I don't think a project pan is for me. For color cosmetics I just want to use what I feel like, and what gets used a lot will be used up naturally. Mascara and foundations I already use up anyways. But now I want to use up perfumes, shampoos, body lotions, skincare, masks before I buy more of those. So I'm liking this one out, one in rule someone spoke about a few posts above. It's a more realistic goal for me!


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Feb 3, 2022)

r0mini0n said:


> I'm in! The last few years I tried hard to stick to rules, a budget, a low buy, but every year I end up spending the same amount of money. It's like I have no self control, even if I do well one month I cave the next.  My problem these last two years was that the buying didn't stop, but me wearing make-up stopped on the days I worked from home (a lot). Boredom led me to a lot of makeup shopping, even though I wasn't wearing it enough.
> 
> But no more. I've come to the conclusion that I'm still very much a make up lover and even a collector of a certain high end brand. I don't need everything by them, but they've come out strong this year and I've already made some purchases (thoughtfully but more money than I'd like ).
> Now, I just want to be happy with what I've purchased and not spend for a while, I hope to find the inspiration here with all you lovely people.  I need to focus more on what I have instead of looking for distraction in shopping.
> ...


I really like your plan, I have so many palettes that I just abandon, getting bored with the same colors, and I'm forever changing foundations, my skin reacting to estrogen treatments, leaves me constantly searching for the perfect look, it's so expensive to be a woman, we can't waste our makeup!!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 9, 2022)

Yikes! Long time…no post. Though I do stop by now and again, when I can to read new posts and like them. Life…ya know?

Okay, so Low/No Buy 2021 – Sometime early on in 2021, I gave up on my monthly expense journal. That is how little I ended up spending. Suffice to say, like many here, my relationship with beautystuffs has not been a high priority for the past couple years. I still love makeup and wear makeup daily to work, but I am not fussed about it. The other thing, I am not on any social media that pushes the newest, latest, greatest products. So, I don’t find myself experiencing any FOMO or need to acquire. I take a look at a few blogs here and there to see what maybe on the horizon…

Skincare, on the other hand, shifted to being a priority. I would say I have spent more money (within budget) on good quality skincare over the past 2 years. I have also been consistent with my am and pm regimen. The results are telling and I am happy with the quality of my aging skin. The funny thing, is my hubs asked me about skincare early last year. I think he noticed my changes.  Trust me, he is a manly man and would not touch anything girlie in nature. So, I purchased him some basic things from the ordinary and StrVectin: a couple face serums, an eye cream and a moisturizer. A few months into his regimen, he commented that his skin texture and tone has evened out and his eye wrinkles have softened. I can see it too. I am going to add a vitamin C serum to his pm routine next. He is game for trying it. Win win!

I love my Curlsmith haircare products too. My curlies have never been so happy.

I continue to “Marie Kondo” on the regular with my beauty, clothing and shoe wardrobes. This has spilled over into other areas, like dekrappifying my linen closet. What a hot mess that was until this past weekend! I yanked everything out of the closet and dumped it on the floor. My hubs looked at me like I was insane. However, 4 full sets of sheets and pillowcases is more than enough. Everything else needed to go! The kitchen and table linens were also thinned out. Now when I open the closet, I breathe easy because there is room and nothing is falling out on top of me!

My lovely selection of lipsticks is so lonely. It makes me sad. Until we are not wearing masks, I won’t bother touching them. At most I use a lip treatment at night. My new favorite is the Tatcha Kissu Lip Mask. 

I continue to rotate my favorite eyeshadow palettes. I did add a new one in 2021 - the Patrick Ta Major Dimension. I reach for that most often and combine it with liquid and topper eyeshadows. I wear neutrals looks the most, but have a love for olive-khaki green and purple looks too. The last beauty item I added to my collection were shades of the new Sephora Charged Up liquid eyeshadows. Specifically the two new purple shades.

As always, I remain the queen of delayed gratification, banking reward points and waiting for a discount code and/or sale!  

That being said, I have nothing on my radar right now, except a new perfume. I’ve been flirting with the Gucci Profuma di Fiori since before the holidays. LOL. I have strolled into Sephora or Ulta a few times to spritz it. Something about it is uplifting and makes me happy. Yup…that’s about it.

As always I hope you are all healthy, happy and doing lovely things in your lives.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 10, 2022)

I've yet to buy any makeup this year, though there are a number of things on my radar, and things I still want. So far other things have taken priority. I suppose I'm a bit into delayed gratification, too, sometimes!

I've also not been sharing FOTDs. I don't really want to this time. But I am still very much using what I have.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 14, 2022)

shellygrrl said:


> I've yet to buy any makeup this year, though there are a number of things on my radar, and things I still want. So far other things have taken priority. I suppose I'm a bit into delayed gratification, too, sometimes!
> 
> I've also not been sharing FOTDs. I don't really want to this time. But I am still very much using what I have.


 I think the delayed gratification thing comes from living on a budget all these years.

I really enjoy your FOTDs. But I recognize those take time to journal. I too have been using what I have. I find myself pulling things when reminded by new releases.  For example,  I recently saw a look with red, oranges. I pulled out my MAC Flameboyant palette. I forgot how much I enjoy it.


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 28, 2022)

*February update:* It's the 28th of February here, after 10 pm.. So I can safely say that I haven't bought any makeup or haircare this month, and for skincare I bought one replacement (under €14) so I consider this month a small success for me (and I know it's the shortest month but I take a win when I can, especially after seeing what I spent in January  )
I'm also pleased I did not give in to at least two 20% and two 25% off sales, although they were really tempting me.

*For March :* I am eyeing a Chanel product so should that launch here I will get it, and I want to pick up the UD setting spray (they are leaving a certain store in my country and they will have 30% off, so I might as well get a backup)
For the rest I hope to not buy anything makeup related. Skincare I'm still looking for a good eye cream, but haven't taken the plunge so far. Hoping to find something drugstore..


----------



## LadyBug13 (Apr 9, 2022)

Between the Sephora VIB sale, MAC’s 20% sale, Naturium sale, and a few things from Ulta, I’ve bought a lot over the past few months. I don’t have a lot of items around, BUT I’m feeling overwhelmed despite doing a good job at using up items.

I typically buy makeup staples (though I did buy some new goodies from MAC - The MAC stack mascaras, 5 new eyeshadow singles (pretty colors too: Embark, Natural Wilderness, Greystone, Swiss Chocolate, and If It Ain’t Baroque), and their new face primer. I also managed to score a Fix+ for $10! (Full sized, rose scented). I’ve been working from home since summer 2016, and with the increase of organzoations I’m working with that are still WFH, I’m on camera more than in the past. I will normally fill in my brows, undereye conceal, and lip gloss. Maybe powder foundation. Since I have new goodies, I’d like to play with them. At least on the days I’m working from home but don’t have to be on a Zoom call. 

I have also developed an interest in fragrances. I’m not at the point where I want to buy full sized bottles as I’m still discovering what notes I gravitate towards, but I’m been buying travel sprays and roller balls, which adds up. I’m more drawn towards notes that are more commonly worn in fall and winter, but I’ve purchased a few warmer weather fragrances that I’m looking forward to testing. 

With allol of this, starting April 11, I’ll be going on a no-buy for the next 6 months, through October 11 (just in time for my birthday). Due to recent spending, I shouldn’t need anything else until then, but if I run out of something and I don’t have an alternative, I’ll buy it.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 18, 2022)

*Hiya Beautiful Humans! 

I am alive and kickin'! It's been a ridiculously busy quarter of 2022. I have meant to post time & time again...I just wanted to swing in, say hi, and promise a decent post later this week.

x0x0x*


----------



## r0mini0n (Jul 1, 2022)

After some horrible spending months, I haven't bought any make-up in June. Hoping to make July as successful.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jul 5, 2022)

Checking in!

My goal for the remainder of the year is a low-buy. I have enough makeup, skincare, body, and hair products to last me through the end of the year. The main reason for my low-buy is really to reduce the amount of money I’ve been spending on fragrances. I have more than enough fragrances to test through the remainder of the year. I do have a goal of buying a full size bottle of a fragrance for either my birthday in fall or as a Christmas gift.


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 1, 2022)

No make-up buying in July, only bought a new hairbrush.

eta: will def. have to refill my setting spray


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 1, 2023)

I spent 30% less on beauty, skincare, haircare etc. in 2022 vs 2021. Still spent a huge amount, so hoping to stick to an overall budget (beauty, skin, hair, etc.) of 2500 this new year.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 1, 2023)

My total makeup spending for 2022 was 54 percent less than what I spent in 2021, and pretty much everything I bought is something I've enjoyed using.

I'm still thinking a little bit about what I'd like to focus on in 2023.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 5, 2023)

Happy 2023, everyone!

I completely blew threw my 2022 budget, with most of it going towards fragrances. (I didn’t start exploring fragrances until towards the end of 2021, and it escalated in 2022). In comparison, I spent the least on makeup and Haircare, more on skincare and body care.

The good news is that I’ve been on a 90-day no buy that began Nov. 1. I’m on day 66, and while I originally planned to end the no buy on Jan. 30, I’m enjoying the process of just using what I have, and focusing on finishing products.


----------

